# My Led Bulbs Arrived



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guys,

Over the winter I bought the LED's everyone was talking about...brought trailer home today.

Went to swap out the bulbs...and the connection isn't the same.

I'm guessing I ordered the wrong LED's or I need some type of converter.

Anyone know how to resolve my problem?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmm.. Shouldn't need a convertor of any type. I've ordered a few of the T10 194 wedge base bulbs (standard landscape type ends) and they fit just fine. Although you don't need a convertor, you will need a strong arm. Some of the ends can be a little difficult to get into the bulb socket.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Figured it out...









The normal bulb is inserted between the contacts. For the LED's to work (at least on my fixture) I had to slide the 2 metal arm UNDER the connections.

Working great. Better yet...DW was there and I got a "Wow...those are great!" Enough said...I gave myself another "punch" on my Man Card.


----------



## Phantazm2b (Apr 27, 2014)

I think your using the wrong leds, the one you have pictured does not come with a base, those leds are designed kinda of like Xmas lights for your tree. A Xmas light has a led bulb that you can unbend the led pins and remove the led bulb from the base by just pulling it out if the base. The incandescent bulbs in your first picture are 921 bulbs.
I have outfitted my entire Rv with leds, from the ceiling to the outside security lights to even the frig.
The leds I use for my ceiling look just like yours but that have a base to them, just be sure to push the led in from the base and not the led disk or you'll snap them off.

I ordered all of theses from Amazon.
These for the ceiling,
GRV T10 921 194 24-5050 SMD LED Bulb lamp Super Bright Warm White...

Theses above my bed,
Jtech 10x 194 168 2825 T10 5-SMD Red LED Car Lights Bulb
Sold by: JTECHnow

Theses for my outside security lights,
Cutequeen Trading 2PCS White 5050 48SMD 48-SMD LED Panel Dome Light...

Sorry...I should have mentioned, that I happen to be a low voltage technician for about 25 years now and I have a huge passion for leds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks....

They are working now, but will order the ones you've listed. Clearly those are the right option.

Any idea if they make a converter? I've already spent $$$ on 10 LED's....so if I can covert and make them work correctly that would be great.

Otherwise I have to wait more than 17 days to get them from Amazon....which will be past the day we leave.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any idea if they make a converter?


Maybe something like this? --> Adapter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Any idea if they make a converter?


Maybe something like this? --> Adapter
[/quote]

THANKS!!!! (not sure how you found that...but you're awesome!)

That is what I want, except I'm looking for one that has no wires. I want to insert the 2 prongs into a converter, that plugs directly into the light fixture....giving support to the LED. The one in your link wouldn't provide support to hold the LED upright.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Velcro the back of the LED bulb disk to the fixture and use the lead and adapter to the plug.


----------



## Phantazm2b (Apr 27, 2014)

The adapter that h2oSprayer found is perfect, just unbend the wire and pull them out and you now have your base. After putting the leds in there new base use a small dab of heat resistant plastic cement or they will move around in the base.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Found these.

Amazon 2 pack

Amazon 10 pack


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Found these.
> 
> Amazon 2 pack
> 
> Amazon 10 pack


Ordered the 10 pack...now I just have to wait for a shipping container to leave China.....estimate is 17-28 days to arrive.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

